

Exxon Still Funding Climate Change Deniers - MuddyMo
http://www.ucsusa.org/publications/catalyst/exxon-exposed.html

======
pg
This new usage keeps throwing me off.

[http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/Denier_L...](http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/Denier_Louis_le_Pieux.jpg)

~~~
ivankirigin
Comment from this context?
[http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/004434.h...](http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/004434.html)

Is the point that "The problem with symbols like this that do not form part of
a well-defined system is that people will see what they want to see."?

Meaning that oil companies will create a reality that matches their business
or that the global warming alarmists act like religious zealots? I believe
both are true...

~~~
pg
What I mean is that a denier is a medieval coin.

~~~
ivankirigin
Hmm. I was close :-P

